# Omnisphere - Master Pitch vs. Semitones sounding different with Examples



## Caine123 (Dec 4, 2022)

hi guys,

this is specifically about the articulation/tone issue i encountered while checking ALL my projects. as Master Pitch seems not very reliable i try to set it to Default/0 and adjust all my instruments and samples in projects.

1st example shows the following scenario:
MP = -100 Cents
when i move the Notes -1 Semitone you hear it doesnt sound the same as Master Pitch set to -100 Cents.
Video
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hnvm1sybnlkeioc/Omnisphere Pitch example 2.mp4?dl=0

2nd example shows the following scenario:
MP = -1200 Cents
somehow Master Pitch at -1200 is -2 Semitones in this Omnisphere instance, i dunno why but i found out, but then the tone is totally different, why?
Video
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pz2de743nws5f19/Omnisphere Pitch example.mp4?dl=0

it isnt the case with all instruments however, so maybe it is just the ones being multisampled?

if so why do they sound different then when changng the pitch and not the same when not changing the pitch but the notes?

thx guys!


----------



## Pier (Dec 7, 2022)

Maybe the master pitch is in relation to fixed reference pitch like A4 440Hz and not the actual played note?


----------

